# Tinc with ????



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Got this w.c. tinc about a month ago..Not quite sure what this is on its nose?..Started out kind of small, now it is at this point! The animal eats great, moves around good, but I just don't know whats going on here...I've been raising various dart frogs for about 8 years now, most have been c.b.... Haven't seen this!!! I thought It was a "rub mark" from shipping..Can some of you experts give me a clue of what is going on here ..


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

looks like a rub to me, but im no expert. 

james


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 4, 2010)

That happens when the animal tries to push through a crevice, lid, hole, etc big enough to get its nose through, but not the rest of its face....

It may be after food, shelter, or what not......Best course of action would be to find out what its trying to nose through and fix it......Whenever I get nose rubs or any open wounds, I use Terramycin gel which speeds the healing process 10 fold compared to anything else I've used.......


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Eric...That makes a lot of sense...Buy the way...they are both doing great,Very nice pair you sold me!!!


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 4, 2010)

erik s said:


> Thanks Eric...That makes a lot of sense...Buy the way...they are both doing great,Very nice pair you sold me!!!


What you'll find with these guys is they are very active sight hunters.....If they see a bug moving in a crevice, they will try to grab it, and will try untill you see what happens above......Or get distracted by something else......Especially if it happens over a period of days/weeks....Even smooth, Frog friendly, surfaces can become abrasive after awhile of pushing against them.......


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, just answered a question for me. I have two tinc's with these marks on their noses and one has them over it's eyes. Both had made a break from their temp holding / quarantine box this week but I caught them pretty quick, although one I thought might bite the bullet but he came back very quick once I dropped him into a container of spring water and spag moss. These two are now locked up together in a special container due to how hard they try to escape and this container has a positive, no sharp edges type lid. Where does one get the Gel mentioned and how is it applied?


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 4, 2010)

Vagabond324 said:


> Wow, just answered a question for me. I have two tinc's with these marks on their noses and one has them over it's eyes. Both had made a break from their temp holding / quarantine box this week but I caught them pretty quick, although one I thought might bite the bullet but he came back very quick once I dropped him into a container of spring water and spag moss. These two are now locked up together in a special container due to how hard they try to escape and this container has a positive, no sharp edges type lid. Where does one get the Gel mentioned and how is it applied?


Any Feed/Livestock Store should have it.......Just rub it onto the abrasion and you should see results within a day or two.....You just have to make sure whatever caused the problem is fixed or else treating in the first place would make no sense........


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

You could also take some sphagnum moss and pack it into noticeable crevices.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks for the tip on the Terramycin gel. My Vet got some in on Thursday and I bought a few of those long Q-tips from him also and I can see it working, both frogs look better already. The long wooden handled Q-tip really helps to apply the gel as to try and hold these guys would be almost impossible. If I go slow they will let me stroke them with the Q-tip. Works great, Thanks again


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Vagabond324 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the tip on the Terramycin gel. My Vet got some in on Thursday and I bought a few of those long Q-tips from him also and I can see it working, both frogs look better already. The long wooden handled Q-tip really helps to apply the gel as to try and hold these guys would be almost impossible. If I go slow they will let me stroke them with the Q-tip. Works great, Thanks again


How long did the vet recommend that you apply the Terramycin for? A certain number of days? Until the abrasion healed?

Glad to hear you are getting results at least. Sounds like you have some very bold frogs if they let you apply the gel without hopping away. My frogs would bolt to hide immediatly.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

varanoid said:


> How long did the vet recommend that you apply the Terramycin for? A certain number of days? Until the abrasion healed?
> 
> Glad to hear you are getting results at least. Sounds like you have some very bold frogs if they let you apply the gel without hopping away. My frogs would bolt to hide immediatly.


My vet just said to use it until the areas looked fully healed. As for the frogs, being bold well that is what caused the problem in the first place, both escaped from their enclosure and were almost dead when I found them. Talk about second sense, something told me both times to check them one last time before I was going out shopping. They both forced their way out of a plastic box that I was holding them in, it was not a small box either, almost the same floor space as a 10gal tank just a little more than half the height. These citronellas are so bold, they never hide and are always trying to escape when I open the top to feed them but once the flies hit the feeder they forget all about everything else and eat. I now have them in a positive locking top container until their new home is completed. 29 gal bow front that I just picked up off of craigslist last week.


----------

